# ROTP QUESTION



## thompson.army (10 Jan 2009)

Hello,
I just had a question about the ROTP program. If you decide to drop out of the program for whatever reason after 1 year, then what happens? I know you have to pay back the salary but do you also have to pay back the subsidized tuition? (this question is based for a civilian university)


----------



## ballz (10 Jan 2009)

Either way, they'll make sure that it will for you financially, and they are completely within reason to do so. Hell, a one-year grace period is well beyond the realm of generosity in my opinion.

The difference in what you're asking should have pretty much no impact on your decision to apply. You'll already have a 1 year grace period, I expect that if something came along after that 1 year period (which you would obviously enjoyed) that was so bad you wanted to get out, it would also be so bad that you wouldn't care about the financial aspect, especially not the difference of a few thousand bucks.


----------



## ComdCFRG (10 Jan 2009)

thompson.army:

If you withdraw from ROTP before the first day of your second year of classes, you will owe nothing.  From the moment you start classes on that second year, you will either owe obligatory service or will be required to pay for the pay, tuition and other benefits you received up until that point.  This is the case for an ROTP officer cadet at a military college or a civilian university - the enrolment terms are the same.

It's a good question - you should know exactly the conditions of enrolment that you are signing.  I would suggest that you talk this over with the recruiting staff at a centre or on the chat to be completely clear on this.

MKO


----------



## Marshall (10 Jan 2009)

ComdCFRG said:
			
		

> thompson.army:
> 
> If you withdraw from ROTP before the first day of your second year of classes, you will owe nothing.  From the moment you start classes on that second year, you will either owe obligatory service or will be required to pay for the pay, tuition and other benefits you received up until that point.  This is the case for an ROTP officer cadet at a military college or a civilian university - the enrolment terms are the same.
> 
> ...



Ah, I did not realize there was a grace period. Thanks for clarification and sorry Thompson on my inaccurate information


----------

